# لأول مره شرح مزود بالصور لتركيب جهاز تكييف اسبليت من النوع الحائطي



## الصقرالمصري (10 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل واردت الاستفاده للجميع مع تحياتي

http://htec.ahlamontada.net/montada-f3/topic-t18.htm?sid=56bebbc8764ae122f3efd66985e6fd76


----------



## hemazayed (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alaa_84 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور ياأخى على المجهود


----------



## الصقرالمصري (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووورين علي المشاركات ياشباب

تحياتي

الصقر المصري


----------



## عاصم5 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكر*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الصقرالمصري (4 يناير 2009)

مشكووور الاخ عاصم علي الرد واتمني ان يكون الموضوع عجبك ان شاء الله


----------



## bobstream (4 يناير 2009)

مشكور كابتن صقر


----------



## الصقرالمصري (4 يناير 2009)

مشكووور يابوب علي الرد مع انك ماردتش عليا في الموضوعات التانيه انا افتكرتك زعلان مني 
ياريت نتواصل مره تانيه


----------



## alsab star (8 يناير 2009)

hemazayed قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحياتى لجميع اعضاء الملتقى الهندسى الرائع0
اتمنى من الله انن يكون ملتقى خير لجميع المشاركين0


----------



## الصقرالمصري (8 يناير 2009)

شكر علي المرور اخي ويارب الجميع يستفيد ويجعل المهندسين العرب اعظم مهندسين في العالم اكمله

يارب يكون الموضوع عجبك


----------



## الصقرالمصري (14 يناير 2009)

مشكورين ياشباب علي الاهتمام والردود


----------



## علاء جمال (8 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يابشمهندس 
وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد رشاد خضر (9 مارس 2009)

شرح مزود بالصور لتركيب جهاز تكييف اسبليت


----------



## احمد رشاد خضر (9 مارس 2009)

احمد رشاد خضر قال:


> عوز شرح مفصرو مزود بالصور لتركيب جهاز تكييف شباك


 ششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الصقرالمصري (10 مارس 2009)

مشكووور اخي احمد علي الرد وان شاء الله جاري تجهيز شرح مفصل لطريقه تركيب جهاز تكييف شباك ان شاء الله
اخوك الصقر المصري


----------



## حسن الأديب (10 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية
4


----------



## الصقرالمصري (11 مارس 2009)

مشكوور ياخي حسن علي الرد واتمني الافاده للجميع مع تحياتي 
اصقر المصري


----------



## برنس التكييف (9 أبريل 2009)

حاجة جميلة وشكرااااا على المجهود العظيم فى الجديد


----------



## الصقرالمصري (10 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك ياخي بالله عليك لاتنسانا بالدعاء 
تحياتي لك


----------



## الصقرالمصري (18 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووورين شباب علي الردود


----------



## الصقرالمصري (22 مايو 2009)

ان شاء الله يابشمهندس قريب شرح لجهاز تكيييف شباك ومصور ان شاء الله


----------



## baamour88 (22 مايو 2009)

الف شكر على المجهود جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hanooo2010 (22 مايو 2009)

لك منى و من كل من استفاد او سيستفيد من هذا الموضوع الف الف شكر( يعنى مليون شكر)


----------



## مهندس/علي (23 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي لافته جميله للتعلم


----------



## الصقرالمصري (25 مايو 2009)

baamour88 قال:


> الف شكر على المجهود جزاك الله خيرا


 

بارك الله فيك اخي لا تنسانا بالدعاء بالله عليك ادعيلي 
يارب يتقبل منا هذا العمل المتواضع

الصقر المصري


----------



## محمد بحريه (26 مايو 2009)

سلمت يمينك الله ينور


----------



## احمد الحوت (27 مايو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا*



الصقرالمصري قال:


> موضوع جميل واردت الاستفاده للجميع مع تحياتي
> 
> http://htec.ahlamontada.net/montada-f3/topic-t18.htm?sid=56bebbc8764ae122f3efd66985e6fd76


 اخي العزيز الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الصقرالمصري (27 مايو 2009)

علي ايه ياهندسه شكرا علي مرورك الكريم ده اتمني ان يكون الموضوع عجبك باذن الله
تحياتي لك


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (28 مايو 2009)

هم دول المصريين وهى دى عظمة مصر تسلم يا يا صقر


----------



## الطموني (28 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم بس لو في عندك تركيب شلر مصور تركيب مضخة لا تبخل علينا و شكرا


----------



## الصقرالمصري (28 مايو 2009)

eng: Bolbol79 قال:


> هم دول المصريين وهى دى عظمة مصر تسلم يا يا صقر


 

بارك الله فيك ياخي لا تنسانا بالدعاء تحياتي لك ولجميع المصريين والعرب 

_الـــــــــــــصقــــــــــر الـــــــــمــصـــــــــري_


----------



## hamdy khalil (28 أغسطس 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## eng_egp (28 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## الفى سيف (5 أكتوبر 2011)

فين الصور والشرح


----------



## محمد بحريه (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## abdomohamed (10 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

